# Last WWII Medal of Honor recipient passes.



## IKE (Jun 29, 2022)

His Medal of Honor was awarded for his actions on Iwo Jima.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/obituaries/2022/06/29/hershel-williams-wwii-medal-honor-dead/


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Jun 30, 2022)

Bless his heart!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank you for your service, sacrifice, and inspiration to others.

_"Some people wonder all their lives if they've made a difference. The Marines don't have that problem."_ - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2022)

“Semper Fi”


----------



## Been There (Jul 2, 2022)

It is always a pleasure and a privilege to honor a hero.


----------

